# 35,000 Pence Bentley Detail with enough lighting to swamp 2 Subbuteo Pitches.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well it made me laugh , its all the rage these days 

A rare enhancement detail i did on a Bentley Continental GT a few weeks back.
I only had 8 hours on this so it was achieve the best results i could in the time allocated.

HiDef Video with walkround in full sunlight and correction videos with scholl and some photos.

Before










Wheels wash etc




























Taped up and Scholl s40 and orange scholl pad.










Before




























After



















Finishing





































Waxed










Hood finished










Glass finished










Couple shots





































Depth of paintwork










and magnified










Photoshoot pic.



















and the Video with it all in.






WWW.CHEMICALGUYSUK.COM
WWW.SHINEARAMA.CO.UK


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there buddy.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Marc, lovely finished result for an enhancement:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

That is absolutely stunning! Amazing reflections,some shots make the car look see-through.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

you have done well there mate considering the time you had on it :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Blimey!!, that must be a mirror finish and a half, stunning work:thumb:
Video is also very good, what video camera do you have?

Kev


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work, those reflections are stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Awsome Marc.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Awsome Marc.


Just a quickie...
Have you tried the Scholl range? If not when your with Phil try some out on a training day and see what you think. Its a very nice product.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great result!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That finish is awesome :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

dooka said:


> That finish is awesome :thumb:


Bit like your Caddy


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

is that a mirror? cracking reflections


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Simply stunning.........


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

amazing car, amazing work.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish marc.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top job mate

I have a GT in Diamond black to do on Thursday but I have 10 hours to do it so I'm blessed with an extra 2 hours lol :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great finish and nice t-shirt Marc


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Crystal Marc. S40 can really crispen a smooth paint. Looks mustard.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice :buffer:

the Scholl worked really well i must try it :thumb:


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

those wheels are crazy...


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Made me laugh too! great work in the time!
Chris


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant job on there. One day i would like to be able to get to that level


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Title Marc! 

Really good finish on the Bentley too  Amazing reflections.


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

That looks awesome.

Reflections are so pure


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks great marc..

amazing title lol.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks awesome, nice one !


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Must try Scholls soon


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

ThaT Is meNTaL! The shot of your hand - superb :thumb:

Worth every penny imo  Great work.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, amazing results


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great work Marc. Suprising what can be achieved in 8 hours.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

them buckets good enough to sit on.and like the title realistic


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Excellent work mate, great results in the time allotted!!!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

In just 8 hours? That's amazing work. 

I suspect that if you stared at a shine of that shinyness for long enough, you would see the future.

Fabulous


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, very shiny.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cracking stuff...:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That's superb fella


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Marc


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats cracking work, stunning car, nice to see the wheels coded like that....:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments , the car is stunning , the owner has good taste in everything and i feel i would have gone the same route aswell with the colour scheme..

Photos added..


----------



## Stewart H (Jul 4, 2011)

Fantastic finish and nice of the missus to pose with the car so you could show off the shine.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Stewart H said:


> Fantastic finish and nice of the missus to pose with the car so you could show off the shine.


Such a supportive missus :lol::lol:.

Fantastic work Marc :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning...


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work Marc  :lol: @ the video title too!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Uber Sweet finish :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome work.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

your festool looks filthy man, get it cleaned  :lol:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Lookinh good Marc


----------

